# Abhijeet's progression thread



## abunickabhi (Aug 15, 2021)

_June 30, 2022 : Interview with Speedsolving.com member __Abhijeet Gokar__ : Currently (at the time of this interview) __he__ holds the National Record for 4x4 Blindfolded (2 minutes, 24 seconds).

_


*Where are you from and where do you live now?*

I am from India. The majority of my life I have lived in India and Malaysia. I currently live in the city of dreams, Mumbai. 

*Occupation:*

Currently I am a research student at STAR labs in IIT Powai. My mentor is a superstar in the research area of time domain astronomy. I love what I do. I got interested in astro the same year I picked up cubing, in the year 2008. In the future, I wish to be in academia. Before my current post, I have done an undergrad engineering degree, postgrad engineering degree and a job in an FPGA company.

*What makes you interested in BLD?*

I originally got into it by seeing the videos of Marcell Endrey in 2011 on my small Nokia phone. I was not able to replicate his fast 3BLD solves on my Rubik's brand cube. I looked up algorithms and started learning M2/R2 in 2012 and finally got to know that good cubes exist when I bought my first speedcube Dayan Zhanchi in 2013. Little did I know that my stickerless Dayan Zhanchi would be WCA illegal in my first comp in 2013.

*What made you become interested in solving puzzles?*

I started cubing on a Rubik's brand in 2008. Did layer by layer for 5 years. In 2013, I came to know WCA and competitions exist. I did 50 comps over the course of the next 6 years. Broke a few records in bigBLD as well. Currently I am exploring the frontiers of cubing and working on making Yo notation super useful to many cubers for alg learning.

*What is your current practice routine and how has it changed since you started?*

I do not practice that much nowadays. It gets harder and harder to make time even for food and sleep once we get into the 20s grind. Creating time for speedcubing is a miracle for me. I am quite happy that I still continue pursuing this sport. I remember the days in 2015/16 when I used to practice 10+ hours a day as college classes were boring and hostel life was not that great. I miss those days when I could devote a lot of time to cubing. I hope I become well practised and in form in cubing sometime again.

*Out of the 54 competitions you've attended so far, which one is most memorable and why?*

Hands down, Worlds 2019 in Australia. That was my first ever worlds competition, and I was eager to meet a lot of cubers.

*What will the future of cubing be like and how would you like cubing to progress?*

Tough question. Cubing has already changed quite a bit in the recent past. People and hardware have gotten a lot faster. A lot of cubers are younger and well practised. The sport is also getting more recognition and more popular as well. I would like cubing to progress in a calm way. Cubing should be fun and not a stressful activity. I feel the spirit of speedcubing that the WCA abides by is a good thing and it should stay for the time to come.

*In 5 years, where do you see yourself both in cubing and in life in general?*

A PhD takes 5 years to complete. I want to do that. It will be an exhausting experience for sure, but worth it as I will make a small dent in the known human knowledge. In cubing, I want to complete what I started in 2016. Using letter quads and UF5 algs in MBLD attempts. Both LQs and UF5 ease the mental effort during memorization and exec and it will be useful thing to do in the future of MBLD I feel. So in 2027, I see myself having a PhD in astro, mostly data science on stellar classification and good official attempt in MBLD that will be too dope to follow even for an experienced speedcuber.

*What is/are your pet peeve(s)?*
People mocking big algsets. Small kids not judging me properly in WCA comps.

*What are your other hobbies?*

There are three hobbies that I keep on the same level as speedcubing/blindsolving. They are chess, tabla and astro. Fun fact, I got deeply interested in each one of them in 2008. I was into taekwondo, painting and card collection before that when I was a kid.
Chess I have been playing quite a lot, and I kinda gave up on chess in 2013, when I got more interested in cubing. Tabla has been the backbone hobby for me and it has taught me a lot about Indian music and Indian culture. Astro is cool, a lot of things take a lot of time to understand. It is a patience process to become good in astro, in both theoretical and observational domains.


*What will you be discussing in this thread?*
I will be discussing my progress here. Currently I am working on a few fronts:

1. Document and internalize 126.72k UF5 algs (Started in 2016, completed 117k/126k first pass, 28k second pass)
2. Get sub-2 global in 5BLD (Started work early this year with floating orientation, block commutators for centers and cool stuff in wings, full parity for 5BLD too super hard but I wanna learn)
3. Get 100 points in MBLD (that was the whole point of invest 1 year worth of waking time into UF5 and letter quads in the first place)
4. Become a WCA trainee delegate (its long overdue, the only reason this has not happened already is because I do all 17 events)
5. Get elite in method neutral solving for 3x3 (currently global low 10 in CFOP and global high 10 in Roux, I decide which method to use according to the scramble I inspect)

Hoping for the best, M U' M' R' U2 M U' M' U' R U!


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 15, 2021)

Two more progress threads that I have active on the forums:

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/letter-quads-discussion.78795/

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/5-style-method-pros-and-cons.73119/


----------



## LBr (Aug 15, 2021)

good to see that you're setting some ambitious blindfolded goals, as well as being (even) more involved in the community.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 17, 2021)

Which BLD event do you want to focus most on? (I assume not 3BLD)
Is Brian Sun true when he said that BLDers have weird U Perms?


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 17, 2021)

So...What method do you use?


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 17, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> So...What method do you use?


I believe he is method neutral between CFOP and Roux for speed solving. I don't know enough about bld to comment, but i believe he uses 3-style supplemented by the 5-style algs he has memorized thus far?


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> I believe he is method neutral between CFOP and Roux for speed solving. I don't know enough about bld to comment, but i believe he uses 3-style supplemented by the 5-style algs he has memorized thus far?


Yes thats pretty much correct information about me.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 17, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Which BLD event do you want to focus most on? (I assume not 3BLD)
> Is Brian Sun true when he said that BLDers have weird U Perms?


The main BLD events I focus on are MBLD and 5BLD.

Brian sun is indeed correct about weird Uperms by BLDers. It all was started by Ishaan Agarwal from the US, who showed the weird U perms to the CFOPers, and these weird U perms got more popular after that.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2021)

Not much progress in the last month. Currently at 117072 LQs. And did only a bit of CFOP/Roux practice, tracing on 3x3 and 5x5 to improve 3BLD and 5BLD and weekly comps. Hopefully will have a big update in this month.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 3, 2021)

what you average bld @abunickabhi


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> what you average bld @abunickabhi


Around 25 seconds in 3BLD since about 6 years. PR is 26.7 seconds on 9 algs.

Have not improved much since 2015, but I do occasionally practice. I try risky stuff nowadays so the success rate is not great, but it used to be 60-70% in 2015.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Around 25 seconds in 3BLD since about 6 years. PR is 26.7 seconds on 9 algs.
> 
> Have not improved much since 2015, but I do occasionally practice. I try risky stuff nowadays so the success rate is not great, but it used to be 60-70% in 2015.


nice, what do you plan to do after finishing 5 style?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> nice, what do you plan to do after finishing 5 style?


Improve on it more, and use 5-style, full floating 3-style and letter quads to improve the event of MBLD by a lot.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 8, 2021)

Little progress but some sort of progress nonetheless.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2021)

Tried some multitasking with my other hobby. It was fun doing this.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2021)

I hope I get more comps so that I can do more official progress.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy new year all!

My goal for 2022 is simple, it is to get sub-2 in 5BLD.

I will be going step by step ofcourse otherwise I don't achieve anything, F' R' E U2 F E' F' U2 R F.

My first hurdle is consistent sub-4:30, as I am sub-5 already.

Memo will be letter quads, exec will be sadly 3-style.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 18, 2022)

No progress this month. The 3rd wave has hit hard here in India and work has gotten more stressful.

Inching close to 119k in letter quads. Massive improvements in 5-cycle edges as I did 28k algs review in one month. It was satisfying!


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 27, 2022)

Tried 7BLD attempt today and DNFed. If I keep DNFing bigcubes, I do not know how to measure progress.
Any suggestions guys?


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 6, 2022)

120k letter quads at the speed of 63 quads per day!
BLD feels more structured than ever.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 5, 2022)

No work done by me on 5-style in the first quarter of 2022. The good news is that I am having a comp next week which has NxN events. Sadly there is no BLD so I do not yet have a chance to update my BLD scores officially, S R S' R' U R' S' R U S U2.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> wait... you memorized over 120k algs????


I have generated 120k algs. Memorised 30k of them weakly. And know about 6k algs with good recall. It's a long process.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 5, 2022)

I dunno how you do it


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Bruh how???? All these algs are for BLD right?
> I can't even do one BLD, I'm learning Old Pochmann. I understand how to do it, but I'm having trouble remembering setup moves for edges, and sometimes I can't memorize the letters I'm supposed to memorize


Yes these algs are for BLD. They solve 4 edges at a time.

If you are starting out with BLD with OP/OP method, try to write down the setup moves and then drill them out while looking at the cube.
To memorise the letters, make letter pairs to make it easier. For letter pairs I advise, to make a list and have a fixed person or object for each letter pair. As you get more comfortable with the system, you start adding more words or expressions for a single letter pair.

Good luck practising! Hope you get your first 3BLD success soon yo.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 6, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Yes these algs are for BLD. They solve 4 edges at a time.
> 
> If you are starting out with BLD with OP/OP method, try to write down the setup moves and then drill them out while looking at the cube.
> To memorise the letters, make letter pairs to make it easier. For letter pairs I advise, to make a list and have a fixed person or object for each letter pair. As you get more comfortable with the system, you start adding more words or expressions for a single letter pair.
> ...


Well as to memorizing letters, I've tried JPerm's method, to make a very short story with words that contains the letters. I always end up forgetting the letters in the words because I'm not sure which one I should do 
Thanks for the tip though


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Well as to memorizing letters, I've tried JPerm's method, to make a very short story with words that contains the letters. I always end up forgetting the letters in the words because I'm not sure which one I should do
> Thanks for the tip though


Keep at it. You will make progress.

Have you heard of the term 'deliberate practice'?

If yes, try to implement that in your solving/learning sessions.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 7, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> I have generated 120k algs. Memorised 30k of them weakly. And know about 6k algs with good recall. It's a long process.


i just saw this... 120k algs? i dont even know 120


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i just saw this... 120k algs? i dont even know 120


YES I KNOW RIGHT
He said he memorized 30k algs weakly, and knows 6k algs with good recall. 
@abunickabhi maybe you should memorize all 3472 1LLL algs and you'll be a world class sub-5 solver for 3x3


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> YES I KNOW RIGHT
> He said he memorized 30k algs weakly, and knows 6k algs with good recall.
> @abunickabhi maybe you should memorize all 3472 1LLL algs and you'll be a world class sub-5 solver for 3x3


Knowing algorithms is a just facet of being a good solver. We need good turning and good practice to be sub-5 level. For example, Jabari knew all the ZBLLs in 2015 but he was only sub-10, he did not turn fast or practice as much as Feliks.

I am barely sub-9 in 3x3, and I have a long way to go to shave off those 4 seconds.

My main event is MBLD so I only focus on 5-cycles and letter quads.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 7, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Knowing algorithms is a just facet of being a good solver. We need good turning and good practice to be sub-5 level. For example, Jabari knew all the ZBLLs in 2015 but he was only sub-10, he did not turn fast or practice as much as Feliks.
> 
> I am barely sub-9 in 3x3, and I have a long way to go to shave off those 4 seconds.
> 
> My main event is MBLD so I only focus on 5-cycles and letter quads.


you should be proud of that sub9 average


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I have a question:
> I was reading the WCA regulations recently, and I saw it said logos aren't allowed in any BLD event. Why can't you have a logo on your cube doing a BLD event? Or does it just mean you can't have a stickered logo (because that way you can tell which center you're on) and logos that are imprinted on the pieces is fine?


Even imprinted logos are not allowed. 

I agree that they cannot be felt and do not give any advantage to the BLD competitor. The rule exists to maintain uniformity in the rule about logos in BLD and to not make the job of the delegate who checks BLD cubes tougher. There can be borderline cases where the imprinted logo can be felt a bit, or a stickered logo cannot be felt and it is tough for the delegate to take an accurate call in these situations. The best and reliable solution is to disable usage of stickers in all 4 blind WCA events.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Btw do you have a recon for the 7.98?


The last layer was a H OLL and a Ua perm. The cross was 3 move and all the F2L pairs were easy.

The scramble was: B2 L' U2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 B L2 D' B2 R' F2 R' D'
I do not have the solve on video. I tried to reconstruct it but was not able to get the H OLL I got that day.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Are you color neutral or white only?


I am method neutral (CFOP+Roux+3-style). In CFOP I am DCN and in Roux x2y. In the finals, I did 4 CFOP solves and one Roux solve.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 16, 2022)

121050 letter quads done wohooo!!
5670 LQs more to go, then I do extensive revision.
Almost close to using them with full fluency in MBLD attempts. With letter quads, memorisation of more cubes will be less of a pain, also I can fit more information in a row, maybe 3-4 cubes? With UF5 algs, I can get a tad faster exec. It is a lot of work to remember and recall all these algs and to also devise good fingertricks for them.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2022)

3 competitions coming up next month for me. Official WCA competition, not some online comp.

Sadly only 6 solves of 3BLD I get to do next month officially. All my BLD grind since the pandemic still won't be able to bear fruit next month smh.


----------



## Garf (May 27, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> 3 competitions coming up next month for me. Official WCA competition, not some online comp.
> 
> Sadly only 6 solves of 3BLD I get to do next month officially. All my BLD grind since the pandemic still won't be able to bear fruit next month smh.


NR/CR/WR coming up?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> NR/CR/WR coming up?


CR/NR most possibly yes. Not sure about the WR though. Scalpel has done a good job.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 27, 2022)

Good comp last weekend. I broke PRs in 6x6, 7x7 and Skewb!


----------



## Garf (Jun 27, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> View attachment 19753
> 
> Good comp last weekend. I broke PRs in 6x6, 7x7 and Skewb!


What was the other puzzle that you got?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 27, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> What was the other puzzle that you got?


Gem cube and MoYu MagLev WRM, two cubes I got as prizes.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 27, 2022)

Do you cube everyday? Don’t you do anything other than cubing related stuff? I wish I can be like you but I have a career to pursue. I really want to get into blind cubing, but my mother took away all my cubes and said that i have to finish all my assessment books to get them back…


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 28, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Do you cube everyday? Don’t you do anything other than cubing related stuff? I wish I can be like you but I have a career to pursue. I really want to get into blind cubing, but my mother took away all my cubes and said that i have to finish all my assessment books to get them back…


I don't cube everyday. I am a research student in astrophysics, so that is my main focus in life.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> View attachment 19753
> 
> Good comp last weekend. I broke PRs in 6x6, 7x7 and Skewb!


Nice job yo, U M' U2 L2 U' M U L2 U!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Nice job yo, U M' U2 L2 U' M U L2 U!


Nice alg, it is [U:[M',U2 L2 U']] in comm notation and it solves UF-LD-DF-RU-UL.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice alg, it is [U:[M',U2 L2 U']] in comm notation and it solves UF-LD-DF-RU-UL.


what is it in the Yo notation?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 29, 2022)

It is 'anci bma ia' in Yo notation. You can remember the alg as 'ancillary bomb international association'.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> It is 'anci bma ia' in Yo notation. You can remember the alg as 'ancillary bomb international association'.


why is yo notation so confusing


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> why is yo notation so confusing


What's confusing about it? A face turn or slide turn is a unique letter, makes reading and memorising algs much easier.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

Yay a milestone crossed on SS forums. 4000 messages in 8 years at the average of 500 messages per year.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 3, 2022)

crossed 122k letter quads!


Goals for the Asians coming up this August:


Get podium in 4BLD, 5BLD and MBLD.
Get 4BLD and 5BLD mean.
Get 4BLD, 5BLD single and mean NRs.
Meeting new cubers and volunteer.
Enjoy the comp and the new country!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

125572 letter quads covered in 2052 days at the speed of 61.1 per day.

Hoping for BLD memo and tracing grind to get my memo super fast.
Memo goals are:

100 cube memo in multi
Global sub-4 memo in 3BLD
sub-15 memo in 4BLD
sub-40 memo in 5BLD


----------



## Garf (Jul 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> 125572 letter quads covered in 2052 days at the speed of 61.1 per day.
> 
> Hoping for BLD memo and tracing grind to get my memo super fast.
> Memo goals are:
> ...


5 YEARS??? You must be mentally sick lol from memorizing so many algorithms+yo pairs. Props for tackling this feat that no one would dare to go.
I bet Anthony Brooks didn't have that much of a struggle memorizing ZBLL compared with you memorizing 5-style. I can't even do 3-style algorithms. Maybe that's because I don't want to.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> 5 YEARS??? You must be mentally sick lol from memorizing so many algorithms+yo pairs. Props for tackling this feat that no one would dare to go.
> I bet Anthony Brooks didn't have that much of a struggle memorizing ZBLL compared with you memorizing 5-style. I can't even do 3-style algorithms. Maybe that's because I don't want to.


It is tough to compare Brooks comments in 2015. ZBLL requires different TPS and recall speed and it is meant for sighted solving. Recognition and classification of ZBLL algs are tough, so while learning the algset these things confuse more learners.

In UF5 algset, the solver has time during thinkahead(memo) to recall the alg, and also the classification is simple as it is just 4 target stickers that we want to solve at once.

ZBLL is hard to learn but not easier than UF5 by any means yo.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> ZBLL is hard to learn but not easier than UF5 by any means yo.


But comparing 490 algs with 120k algs, I think ZBLL is much easier...


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 23, 2022)

Are you done with 5-Style edges? Also, how do you plan on doing corners?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Are you done with 5-Style edges? Also, how do you plan on doing corners?


Hi I am not yet done with 5-style edges, I have all the 126k Letter Quads down, but the edges, I have only revised 31k and there are ~40k if you exclude mirrors and inverses. It is hard to think of the inverse and mirror of the alg on the fly so we have to drill those as well.

The second part of your question has a smaller answer. 5-style corners is trash algs, wasted entire 2017 year trying to find them.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 4, 2022)

Let's see how many PRs I make.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 25, 2022)

Got 3 PRs in my 56th WCA competition this weekend.

A suprise 13.1 OH single, 3.03 skewb single and 5.84 average. All of these is without practice which shows that there is a lot of room for improvement.

Something that did not progress today is my 3BLD which I triple DNFed.
All 3 were execution mistakes, I did some 5-style UF edge algs wrong.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 25, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> 3.03 skewb single and 5.84 average. .


3.03 single and 5.84 average????? I have a 4.27 average but single is only 3.59


----------



## Samuel Baird (Oct 3, 2022)

How much of 5style edges have you learned yo?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 4, 2022)

Samuel Baird said:


> How much of 5style edges have you learned yo?


Hi Samuel,

Long time. 

I have learned 6k algs with good recall. A lot of top BLDers want proof of me using these 6k algs in real solves, preferably official solves. I do want to do this on high priority.

I have generated 35k algs and focused on making this alg better, fingertrick-wise and recall-wise.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 26, 2022)

Successfully derusted MBLD. Did an old style 75 cube attempt.

Mbld is my main event and it is an energy sapping and frustrating event. Letter quads still not in flow.

My next official attempt is in a month's time. Need to break my 4 year old trash PR of 21 points.

Did not use any 5-style algs yet as I want to minimize exec errors.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 28, 2022)

4 competition coming up for me in the month of November.

This is good news!
Hope to break a lot of PRs.

My post post-November should a positive one with me achieving all the PR goals that I have set.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 28, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> View attachment 21027
> 
> Successfully derusted MBLD. Did an old style 75 cube attempt.
> 
> ...


you didn't solve any of them!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 28, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> you didn't solve any of them!


This picture was before the attempt, I got 48/75 in 2 hours.


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> This picture was before the attempt, I got 48/75 in 2 hours.


Congrats, you got another 21 points.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 31, 2022)

Got 12.78 official OH single with Roux. i am quite satisfied with this, I came in with zero practice.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2022)

5 days left for Please be Quiet Competition in my city.

My goals are:
2:10 4bld single and 2:50 mean
4:40 5bld single and 5:30 mean
25 points in MBLD


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 15, 2022)

Good luck w your goals!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2022)

Did 7 DNFs in the BLD+FMC only competition yesterday. I have a lot to improve on.

My upcoming comps are:

Cubing ATMOSphere 2022 Nov 26 - 27, 2022 
Delhi Side Events Open 2022 Dec 17, 2022 
Mor Raipur Cubing Challenge 2022 Dec 18, 2022

Hope to do well in these!


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 11, 2022)

I have 4 comps coming up.

Hope to get PRs in all events.

On the other hand, I am learning FTO, as I think it will be introduced as a WCA event in 2024.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 30, 2022)

January 2023 is going to be the busiest for me. 5 comps in a month super excited, need to practice all events now.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 1, 2023)

2022 summary, I did not score any golds in the 12 comps I went to, super sad.


----------



## abunickabhi (Monday at 6:33 PM)

I do not know whether to count this as progression or not, but I completed 9 years and 5000 messages on this forum. I love SS!

On the other hand, my UF5 algset discovery is at 36.73%. I have a lot of algs to learn and internalize before I start getting good at BLD.


----------

